# Mixing tren and deca?? IS IT REALLY A NO NO



## HenchPanda91 (Jan 16, 2015)

Started test e 400mg and tren e 600mg pinning twice a week started 20/11/14 at 192lbs i was 210lbs on 12/1/15 so over 18lbs still leanish after 8weeks no sides just sweats when eat carbs before sleeping, sleeping long hours still, no libdo issuse

Always have bad joints shoulder mostly always messing up my benching done 10weeks of deca for my 1st ever cycle joint pains went after 3/4weeks

Loads say dont mix tren and deca because both are 19nors just wanted to know whos ran tren and deca and what mg per week and wht sides if any?

Wanting to throw the deca in the mix asap just 200mg a week to sort my shoulder


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 16, 2015)

I've ran them both together. I think I ran the deca at about 600 and tren at 300. I didn't get any unusual sides. It did take me a long time to recover from that cycle tho. That's the biggest concern when running both imo. But if you don't come off then go for it. Deca healed my shoulder injury and still is healed to this day.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 16, 2015)

Your fine to do that brother. I never understood why peope say dont do tren and deca because they are both 19 nors....do they even listen to what they are saying?,thats like saying dont eat 2 pieces of pizza together because they are both pizza. A 19 nor ia a 19 nor so whats the problem? Its not like running two will be any worse than running one. Your shut down regardless. Ive ran what your talking about and had no extra sides. Ive also ran 2g of tren with 600npp and nothin. Im still here and alive. Dont listen to the hype bro....good question.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 16, 2015)

The risk of lactating does become greater.  What other compounds are you running?  Proviron is a good addition when running those compounds.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2015)

I say don't most of the time because it frequently makes people feel like shit and recovery can be tough. But for others it's great. Only one way to find out. So try it. Start low and increase doses according to gains and sides (cost / benefit).

Get blood work during the cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

i would only use a low dose of deca with tren...infact i like using a low dose of deca with any cycle..unless u run a deca cycle then go crazy with the dose of deca..Im also convinced its not the 2 19 nors thats the problem it the over all dose of the 2 19s thats may cause the issues


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

I've run both & a couple of different ways.

Ran Tren E @ 400 & Deca @ 600 - wasn't overly impressed, didn't see any synergistic effects. Felt like a smacked #ss most of the time while on this blast.

Ran Tren @ 600 Mg & Deca @ 200 Mg (for joints) and got what I'd hoped for plus no incremental sides save those to be expected from Tren.

I agree with the Bros - no inherent harm in doing so, just get bloods and keep things sorted.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn, your back is wide!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 16, 2015)

Jens horny


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Jens horny



was it that obvious..............................................................................


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes it was. Call me sometime Jen. I can't promise I'll hit the bottom, but I'll own the sides


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2015)

Ummmmm......?..?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> Yes it was. Call me sometime Jen. I can't promise I'll hit the bottom, but I'll own the sides



lol, you guys have close to the same build


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 16, 2015)

Jen wants to be tag teamed


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Jen wants to be tag teamed



well let's not go that far......................


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 16, 2015)

I love the direction of this thread… jussayin

Proceed!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, you guys have close to the same build



My dad was a slut so I might have another brother out there somewhere... But stay on topic Jen. What time am I picking you up ?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2015)

AndroSport said:


> I love the direction of this thread… jussayin
> 
> Proceed!



we need to stop hijacking dudes thread! 



Infantry87 said:


> My dad was a slut so I might have another brother out there somewhere... But stay on topic Jen. What time am I picking you up ?



hmmmmmm, you picked up on that one too...I'm not as ninja as I used to be...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 16, 2015)

Im running them both right now. 390 tren and 150 Nand. It seems to be working fine but I wont go above 200 nand as its only for joint purposes. Ill move up the tren tho. Just see how it goes like anyone else


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Jan 16, 2015)

so whats a good dose then bros 400test 600tren 200deca for joint sake

not wide enough tho jen


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2015)

i like that sounds reasonable .I like my test around the same or higher but thats just how i like it.Yours looks fine to me


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 16, 2015)

HenchPanda91 said:


> so whats a good dose then bros 400test 600tren 200deca for joint sake
> 
> not wide enough tho jen



you got the width, you need the thickness now


----------



## goodfella (Jan 16, 2015)

Funny I just asked this the other day and was about to ask it this weekend on here. lol thanks for doing the leg work for me brother! 

One reply did say they were both cumulative. Idk if thats so or not tho, since tren is 500/500 and deca nothing like that.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 16, 2015)

Alright alright , already  I'll try it. Stop twisting my damn arm.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 16, 2015)

Great combo. I like to start with NPP to run it longer with orals then add in tren to finish the cycle looking lean and mean...


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 17, 2015)

I've mixed both.

No problems.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2015)

ive never run them togeter because I don't see the synergistic effect that they would have of doing so. I could be wrong but where's the benefit? i just see better combinations out there


----------



## bronco (Jan 17, 2015)

Seeker said:


> ive never run them togeter because I don't see the synergistic effect that they would have of doing so. I could be wrong but where's the benefit? i just see better combinations out there



For me the npp would be run for joint relief only, I was planning somewhere around 2 to 300mg npp per wk, with 500mg tren per wk


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2015)

bronco said:


> For me the npp would be run for joint relief only, I was planning somewhere around 2 to 300mg npp per wk, with 500mg tren per wk



I've been fortunate all these years never having joint issues. Now that I'm getting older that might change but so far so good. I'm definitely beat up overall, haha.


----------



## bronco (Jan 17, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I've been fortunate all these years never having joint issues. Now that I'm getting older that might change but so far so good. I'm definitely beat up overall, haha.



Yeah I'm only 32, unfortunately bad knees just run in my family, so needless to say the next couple of days after a good leg workout are not much fun. 

I have never run npp at 200mg so I will be interested to see if it helps at that low of a dose


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Your fine to do that brother. I never understood why peope say dont do tren and deca because they are both 19 nors....do they even listen to what they are saying?,thats like saying dont eat 2 pieces of pizza together because they are both pizza. A 19 nor ia a 19 nor so whats the problem? Its not like running two will be any worse than running one. Your shut down regardless. Ive ran what your talking about and had no extra sides. Ive also ran 2g of tren with 600npp and nothin. Im still here and alive. Dont listen to the hype bro....good question.



God damn bro. I'm just assuming you ran the tren higher than the test and the npp was lower than both?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> God damn bro. I'm just assuming you ran the tren higher than the test and the npp was lower than both?




Your assumption is correct bro. Tren e @ 1500/Tren a @ 500/Npp @ 600/Mast e @ 800/Winny @ 400/Test e @ 500

Put it this way...I learned alot from that 14 month cycle lol


----------



## nastyNate (Jan 18, 2015)

Also have run both deca or npp with tren. No problems with sides. Didn't start lactating any more than usual There are cycles I like better but you will not fall over dead or rape your dog like some people will have you believe.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 18, 2015)

nastyNate said:


> Also have run both deca or npp with tren. No problems with sides. Didn't start lactating any more than usual There are cycles I like better but you will not fall over dead or rape your dog like some people will have you believe.



I think the rape your dog side effect is a case by case basis


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

Experimenter is me.

I've ran 600 tren, 1g Deca, 1g Test.

*SOMEONE TELL ME WHERE THESE STUPID RATIOS COME FROM!*

Is it individual, anecdotal evidence.

NOT A NEGATIVE-just curious.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

ALSO, TEST AND TREN IS SCIENTIFICALLY SYNERGISTIC!

Test *INCREASES PROTEIN SYNTHESIS*.

Tren *DECREASES PROTEIN DEVRADATION*.

Tren also *-DECREASES-* protein synthesis!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

P.





hulksmash said:


> ALSO, TEST AND TREN IS SCIENTIFICALLY SYNERGISTIC!
> 
> Test *INCREASES PROTEIN SYNTHESIS*.
> 
> ...



Yes test and tren arecvery synergistic together. Unlike tren and deca which have very little synergistic effects, but what's the deal with all the ****in caps?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

Seeker said:


> P.
> 
> Yes test and tren arecvery synergistic together. Unlike tren and deca which have very little synergistic effects, but what's the deal with all the ****in caps?



To continue the successful efforts made to ensure my posts are not misconstrued, misunderstood, comprehended wrongly and taken out of context.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> ALSO, TEST AND TREN IS SCIENTIFICALLY SYNERGISTIC!
> 
> Test *INCREASES PROTEIN SYNTHESIS*.
> 
> ...



Tren is just one of those compounds I love but just will never understand. Quick question though for anyone to answer....... Tren is a 500/500 ratio but how does it stimulate IGF and build muscle so well while decreasing protein synthesis? Maybe a newbie question but oh well


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> ALSO, TEST AND TREN IS SCIENTIFICALLY SYNERGISTIC!
> 
> Test *INCREASES PROTEIN SYNTHESIS*.
> 
> ...



Just bc tren reduces protein breakdown and test increases protein synthesis doesn't mean they are synergistic. The combined effect of both has to be greater than the sums of each individually for synergy to happen. 

Can you point me to something showing tren reduces protein synthesis bc I can't find anything?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Just bc tren reduces protein breakdown and test increases protein synthesis doesn't mean they are synergistic. The combined effect of both has to be greater than the sums of each individually for synergy to happen.
> 
> Can you point me to something showing tren reduces protein synthesis bc I can't find anything?



Absolutely the first time I've ever heard someone state Tren reduces protein synthesis.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Personally i could never use deca bexause i couldnt get it up fpr months,tren had the reverse effect effect.To me it doesnt make sense decas a bulker and trens a cutter,whatever though i used to mix all kinds of compounds,it all makes you bigger amd stronger,deca i wished didnt effect my libido so bad because its such a great lubticator on your joints


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 27, 2015)

smp1 said:


> Personally i could never use deca bexause i couldnt get it up fpr months,tren had the reverse effect effect.To me it doesnt make sense decas a bulker and trens a cutter,whatever though i used to mix all kinds of compounds,it all makes you bigger amd stronger,deca i wished didnt effect my libido so bad because its such a great lubticator on your joints


First of all no steroid is considered a bulker or cutter...that will come from your diet.

Second...you obviously dont know how to run deca


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 27, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Just bc tren reduces protein breakdown and test increases protein synthesis doesn't mean they are synergistic. The combined effect of both has to be greater than the sums of each individually for synergy to happen.
> 
> Can you point me to something showing tren reduces protein synthesis bc I can't find anything?



I also would like some factual evidence showing tren decreasing protien synthesis...pretty god dam sure it rocks the **** out of protien synthesis


----------



## shenky (Jan 27, 2015)

dear, Hulksmash, please stop with the crazy large and capped text. It actually _discourages_ me from reading your posts.


----------



## shenky (Jan 27, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I also would like some factual evidence showing tren decreasing protien synthesis...pretty god dam sure it rocks the **** out of protien synthesis



yeah, how can something that decreases protein synthesis, partition food and build muscle so efficiently?


----------

